# 5 Weeks Into Flowering Yellowing & Slow Growing With Pics? ? Please Help



## tess (Nov 23, 2008)

I am 5 weeks into flowering the leaves have been gradually yellowing through the flowering process, I cut off some off the fan leaves just before we put into flower as none of the lower bud's were getting any light.
The 2 bushier plants are White widow and the buds seem fine nice and green plents of the white trichombes and crystals but however 5 weeks into flowering it feels they should be a little bigger compared to others i have seen.
The really anorexic plant is my Northerl Lights I did trim off most of the big yellowing fan leaves before flower this plant is coming along real slow the whole plant seems yellow apart from the buds lol.

Just some advice im looking for please .....Do you think there coming along slow?? and should the be this yellow?

Thanks


----------



## tesla (Nov 23, 2008)

They look pretty bad, what have you been feeding them?


----------



## tess (Nov 23, 2008)

They are in MG 3 month feed since seedling and we never had any problem until we had a problem with heat in our old grow room and burnt most of the leaves 1 plant died and the others which you can see come out not too bad beive it or not  giving the circumstances.

Before i put into flower around 2 week before i added a small ammount to each of MG all purpose liquid plant food.
Since they have been in flower and are in the Mg soil i have tried not to feed them at all incase i over feed with the soil i added another small amount of AP plant food and also since the have been in flower i have fed them twice with MG Oraganic choice bloom buster plant food.

Thanks


----------



## tesla (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like it was caused by the heat issue or did they recover? And then started going bad? Does "MG Oraganic choice bloom buster plant food" have Nitrogen in it? What's the N-P-K? What's the temps now? Did ya fix the problem?


----------



## tess (Nov 23, 2008)

Plant seem'd to recover really well apart from the burnt leaves new growth continued to sprout through even after the severe heat burn but yellowing got a bit worse just before and after i cut some fan leaves away.
The plant food is organic and contains no nitrogen i have tried to be carefull when feeding the plants as soil already has food in and i didnt want to affect the taste of the bud by over feeding them loads of chemicals.
This is my first grow so im learning as i go along and still need to learn alot more so all help is appriciated


----------



## tesla (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like they could use some Nitrogen with the yellowing leaves. I use a FF Big Bloom with hardly any Nitrogen but I supplement it with tiger bloom because of the micro nutrients and the nitrogen. But thats just my opinion in a few hours you should have a few more.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks to me they are starving to death. I would have flushed all the MG soil out and got rid of all its nutes before even planting anything in it. Drop the MG nutes and find another form of organic fertilizer. MG is far from organic and will probably leave a worse taste then other non organic nutes on the market. Things like Fox Farms and Earth Juice have nice products and good results here on the boards to back them up.


----------



## tess (Nov 23, 2008)

Well im going to nip to the grow shop tommorrow see if there is something i can pick up to give them some food im not in america so ma find it hard getting hold of american food so i shall see what they reccomend do you recon thats why there coming along slow ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2008)

Also, for future grows, do not cut off the fan leaves, even if you believe they are shading some buds.  The fan leaves are necessary for photosynthesis and they store some vital elements necessary for "repair".


----------



## tess (Nov 23, 2008)

i deinatly wont it's just so hard when your first starting out because one place say's do this and another place says do that and that's how you end up learning by ur own mistakes un fourtunatly do u think these will be ok?
I glad i took some nice cuttings before they went too yellow and the cloans r coming along superb!!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 23, 2008)

it will be a minimal harvest it looks liketo me.but as you said we all learn by our mistakes.good luck on your future grows.get some good soil and nutes 1st and u will see a difference.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 23, 2008)

ya they do look hungry.. you said you have mg bloom buster right? whats the NPK value on the container? imho you can use almost any bloom nutes with a low N and high P value. mg nutes are fine if thats all you can find.. did you do a flush before starting your 12/12? also with the amount of stress it looks like they've been thru i wouldn't expect to harvest in 8 weeks more like 10 or 12. jmo  good luck


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 23, 2008)

tess said:
			
		

> i deinatly wont it's just so hard when your first starting out because one place say's do this and another place says do that and that's how you end up learning by ur own mistakes un fourtunatly do u think these will be ok?
> I glad i took some nice cuttings before they went too yellow and the cloans r coming along superb!!


 
Go on eBay and find a distributor there that ships world wide. I have found a ton of the stuff I use there.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

tess said:
			
		

> They are in MG 3 month feed since seedling and we never had any problem until we had a problem with heat in our old grow room and burnt most of the leaves 1 plant died and the others which you can see come out not too bad beive it or not giving the circumstances.
> 
> Before i put into flower around 2 week before i added a small ammount to each of MG all purpose liquid plant food.
> Since they have been in flower and are in the Mg soil i have tried not to feed them at all incase i over feed with the soil i added another small amount of AP plant food and also since the have been in flower i have fed them twice with MG Oraganic choice bloom buster plant food.
> ...


 


you have found the probelm in this post.

MG potting soil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEVER use MG pre fertilized soil, they emit nutrients at levels unknown. in the beginning problems may not occur but once all those little capsules start to degrade they feed way to much in certian areas of the container burning roots and causing irreversable damage.


----------

